
Show HN: Crawl products from manufacturer site and upload to your Shopify store - vrathee
https://www.agenty.com/docs/plugins/shopify-integration
======
vrathee
Hi Hackers,

My name is Vikash from [https://www.agenty.com](https://www.agenty.com)

We are excited to launch our new integration with Shopify - This will allow
you to automatically crawl products from your manufacturer website(even PW
protected) and upload to your Shopify store, update prices, images and more on
schedule or using our API.

See step-by-step guide here - [https://www.agenty.com/docs/plugins/shopify-
integration](https://www.agenty.com/docs/plugins/shopify-integration)

